
Judge orders Denver police to limit tear gas, projectiles at peaceful protesters - onetimemanytime
https://www.denverpost.com/2020/06/05/federal-judge-orders-denver-police-stop-projectiles-protesters/
======
nappa-leon
In response the cops beat the judge, noticing he was holding a hammer

------
garlicGum
Ha! They break the laws already in place to terrorize people. Adding a new one
won’t change it. We need systematic reform.

